# PHP und serielle Schnittstelle



## blunder (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

hat schon  mal jemand PHP missbraucht, um eine serielle schnittstelle anzusprechen?

Die Ausgabe funktioniert etwa so:

```
`mode com1: BAUD=9600 PARITY=N data=8 stop=1 xon=off`;
   $string  = "..irgendeine Zeichenkette.."; 
   $fp = fopen ("COM1:", "w+");
   if (!$fp)    echo "Port not opened.";
   else       fputs ($fp, $string );
```
Im einfachsten Fall möchte ich die ausgegebenen Zeichen als Echo wieder einlesen (pin 2 mit 3 am COM1 verbunden)
ich brauchs aber für ein Protokoll, d.h. auf einer Ausgabe folgt eine Eingabe, 
die dann weiter verarbeitet werden soll.
Geht das überhaupt? 
Wie bekomme ich Zeichen gelesen?


----------



## 2003harald (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Habe diegleiche Frage.
Wie kann mit PHP an Com1 senden und empfanhen ?
Das senden von String geht schon.

jetzt fehlt mir  nur noch das emfangen der Antwort und speichern in eine Variable zum weiterverarbeiten.

-----------------------------------------

Im einfachsten Fall möchte ich die ausgegebenen Zeichen als Echo wieder einlesen (pin 2 mit 3 am COM1 verbunden)

ich brauchs aber für ein Protokoll, d.h. auf einer Ausgabe folgt eine Eingabe, 
die dann weiter verarbeitet werden soll.

Geht das überhaupt? 

Wie bekomme ich Zeichen gelesen?


----------------------------

Hat jemand ein einfache Lösung

Danke


----------



## maeg (19. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ich habe schonmal mit PHP über eine serielle Schnittstelle über ein GSM-Modem zugegriffen und so SMS versendet...
Dafür habe ich eine PHP-Extension verwendet 

http://www.redsofts.com/soft/883/8298/PHP_serial_extension.html

Mit dieser konnte ich es dann realisieren .. Mit deinem Ansatz hatte ich es auch probiert - leider tagelang ohne Erfolg!

Grüsse,

maeg


----------

